# [Wed 31st Dec 2014] BRIXTON ROCK AND ROLL NEW YEAR'S EVE PARTY! (London)



## editor (Dec 18, 2014)

Prince Albert
*418 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771
10pm - 4am
A MERE £3 ENTRY/Regulars get on guest list!

We're going to see in 2015 with suitably high levels of mayhem, with DJs from 10pm and a wild garage rock set from Atomic Suplex leading up to the chimes.

From midnight till 4am we'll have the usual gang of DJs - including Ms Jizzy Rascal and Editor - blasting out almighty party tunes till 4am.

This is going to be a great party but please get there early as once we're full up, well, we're full up!

http://www.urban75.org/offline/new-years-eve-brixton-2014-2015.html


----------

